
Twitter Bot on Trump's Tweets More to Come - nlolks
http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2017/04/07/522897876/meet-botus-planet-money-s-stock-trading-twitter-bot
======
tradersam
> Our bot is doing something seemingly simple: It looks at President Trump's
> Twitter feed, and when he tweets about a company, it trades stocks, with
> real money.

> There's $1,000 on the line invested by the staff members of the Planet Money
> podcast from their personal funds.

This is actually a neat idea. Curious to see the follow up. Overall thought it
was pretty cool, and then I saw one of the tweets:

> Just realized my name is a pun on @POTUS. Wow!! Why didn't I see that
> before!![0]

:/

[0]:[https://twitter.com/BOTUS/status/851464781093625856](https://twitter.com/BOTUS/status/851464781093625856)

